

After the software wars review: "Beyond crap" - swombat
http://linux-haters-redux.blogspot.com/2009/05/beyond-crap.html

======
swolchok
It says "LAWL!". Enough said.

------
spooneybarger
whenever i read linux haters, i always feel like it is the geek version of the
high school wrestling team yelling at those they don't like from the back of
the bus- just sub 'freetard' and 'lusers' for 'faggot' and 'nerd'.

